# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  The R[evol]lution's Myers-Briggs Personalility Type

## axiomata

To go with the IQ poll, take the personality type test here: http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes1.htm



ISTJ
Quiet, serious, earn success by thoroughness and dependability. Practical, matter-of-fact, realistic, and responsible. Decide logically what should be done and work toward it steadily, regardless of distractions. Take pleasure in making everything orderly and organized  their work, their home, their life. Value traditions and loyalty.

ISFJ
Quiet, friendly, responsible, and conscientious. Committed and steady in meeting their obligations. Thorough, painstaking, and accurate. Loyal, considerate, notice and remember specifics about people who are important to them, concerned with how others feel. Strive to create an orderly and harmonious environment at work and at home.

INFJ
Seek meaning and connection in ideas, relationships, and material possessions. Want to understand what motivates people and are insightful about others. Conscientious and committed to their firm values. Develop a clear vision about how best to serve the common good. Organized and decisive in implementing their vision.

INTJ
Have original minds and great drive for implementing their ideas and achieving their goals. Quickly see patterns in external events and develop long-range explanatory perspectives. When committed, organize a job and carry it through. Skeptical and independent, have high standards of competence and performance  for themselves and others.

ISTP
Tolerant and flexible, quiet observers until a problem appears, then act quickly to find workable solutions. Analyze what makes things work and readily get through large amounts of data to isolate the core of practical problems. Interested in cause and effect, organize facts using logical principles, value efficiency.

ISFP
Quiet, friendly, sensitive, and kind. Enjoy the present moment, whats going on around them. Like to have their own space and to work within their own time frame. Loyal and committed to their values and to people who are important to them. Dislike disagreements and conflicts, do not force their opinions or values on others.

INFP
Idealistic, loyal to their values and to people who are important to them. Want an external life that is congruent with their values. Curious, quick to see possibilities, can be catalysts for implementing ideas. Seek to understand people and to help them fulfill their potential. Adaptable, flexible, and accepting unless a value is threatened.

INTP
Seek to develop logical explanations for everything that interests them. Theoretical and abstract, interested more in ideas than in social interaction. Quiet, contained, flexible, and adaptable. Have unusual ability to focus in depth to solve problems in their area of interest. Skeptical, sometimes critical, always analytical.

ESTP
Flexible and tolerant, they take a pragmatic approach focused immediate results. Theories and conceptual explanations bore them  they want to act energetically to solve the problem. Focus on the here-and-now, spontaneous, enjoy each moment that they can be active with others. Enjoy material comforts and style. Learn best through doing.

ESFP
Outgoing, friendly, and accepting. Exuberant lovers of life, people, and material comforts. Enjoy working with others to make things happen. Bring common sense and a realistic approach to their work, and make work fun. Flexible and spontaneous, adapt readily to new people and environments. Learn best by trying a new skill with other people.

ENFP
Warmly enthusiastic and imaginative. See life as full of possibilities. Make connections between events and information very quickly, and confidently proceed based on the patterns they see. Want a lot of affirmation from others, and readily give appreciation and support. Spontaneous and flexible, often rely on their ability to improvise and their verbal fluency.

ENTP
Quick, ingenious, stimulating, alert, and outspoken. Resourceful in solving new and challenging problems. Adept at generating conceptual possibilities and then analyzing them strategically. Good at reading other people. Bored by routine, will seldom do the same thing the same way, apt to turn to one new interest after another.

ESTJ
Practical, realistic, matter-of-fact. Decisive, quickly move to implement decisions. Organize projects and people to get things done, focus on getting results in the most efficient way possible. Take care of routine details. Have a clear set of logical standards, systematically follow them and want others to also. Forceful in implementing their plans.

ESFJ
Warmhearted, conscientious, and cooperative. Want harmony in their environment, work with determination to establish it. Like to work with others to complete tasks accurately and on time. Loyal, follow through even in small matters. Notice what others need in their day-by-day lives and try to provide it. Want to be appreciated for who they are and for what they contribute.

ENFJ
Warm, empathetic, responsive, and responsible. Highly attuned to the emotions, needs, and motivations of others. Find potential in everyone, want to help others fulfill their potential. May act as catalysts for individual and group growth. Loyal, responsive to praise and criticism. Sociable, facilitate others in a group, and provide inspiring leadership.

ENTJ
Frank, decisive, assume leadership readily. Quickly see illogical and inefficient procedures and policies, develop and implement comprehensive systems to solve organizational problems. Enjoy long-term planning and goal setting. Usually well informed, well read, enjoy expanding their knowledge and passing it on to others. Forceful in presenting their ideas.

[EDIT]For those spacial learners, this is the data as of 10/25/13:

----------


## UziSprayTF

ENTJ

High 90s for ENT and 60 for J

----------


## Onslaught_Fei

ENFJ

Extraverted Intuitive Feeling Judging 
Strength of the preferences %  
56 62 25 11

----------


## Betsyross

Intj

----------


## cputter

I'm gonna guess we have a lot of INTPs on here...

----------


## MJfromCT

Personality Type = INFJ (Counselor) I like the sound of that

----------


## Sabin

INTJ 75 to 80% on the INT but only 44% on the J so I guess I am a borderline INTJ INTP.

----------


## 762x54r

Your Type is 
INTJ 
Introverted Intuitive Thinking Judging 
Strength of the preferences %  
67 50 50 44

----------


## Aldanga

I'm a weak(er) N, middle I and strong TJ.

----------


## Michael Ingram

*overwhelmingly* INTJ here it looks like

----------


## Sabin

This is rather suprising.  I know that INTJs are supposed to be rather rare.

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

I N T J 
89 38 1 1

:|

----------


## LittleLightShining

I'm ENFP. I like what it says about me. It's pretty right on.

----------


## TurtleBurger

Intj  89 62 25 56

----------


## Finn

INTJ here too. Thanks for the link, the results are quite interesting. Lots of intuitive introverts here I suppose.

----------


## paulgirl

I have been saying for the last year that motherhood made me stupider, and that is confirmed by my IQ crashing 10 points.  I had to take the tests every 2 years when I was in school to stay in "gifted" school, and I consistently scored around 150.  (Of course, those programs were phased out of public school because it has no longer been considered politically correct to classify children according to intelligence.)  Now, post-motherhood, I'm only a 140.   Use it or lose it, I guess pattycake isn't keeping the old brain up to speed.

Apparently, motherhood also has made me much more empathetic.  I have always been a solid INTJ, and now I'm a borderline INTP/ INFP.  How funny is that?  So evidently the people that say that your IQ and your core personality never change are not totally accurate.

----------


## TurtleBurger

Maybe INTJs are more likely to understand economics than the average person.  That would explain why they all gravitate to Ron Paul.

----------


## axiomata

> This is rather suprising.  I know that INTJs are supposed to be rather rare.


According to wikipedia 2.1% of the population.

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

> Maybe INTJs are more likely to understand economics than the average person.  That would explain why they all gravitate to Ron Paul.


Hilarious user name.

----------


## Heather in WI

Wow, interesting that so many of us are INTJ.

Your Type is
INTJ
Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
44	25	62	78

----------


## MrsW

I'm INTJ and hubby is ENFP.

----------


## unklejman

INTP
Seek to develop logical explanations for everything that interests them. Theoretical and abstract, interested more in ideas than in social interaction. Quiet, contained, flexible, and adaptable. Have unusual ability to focus in depth to solve problems in their area of interest. Skeptical, sometimes critical, always analytical.

----------


## Heather in WI

Ha!  Does this fit all of us INTJ type people?



> The Portait of the Mastermind (INTJ)
> 
> Of the four aspects of strategic analysis and definition, it is the contingency planning or entailment organizing role that reaches the highest development in Masterminds. Entailing or contingency planning is not an informative activity, rather it is a directive one in which the planner tells others what to do and in what order to do it. As the organizing capabilities the Masterminds increase so does their inclination to take charge of whatever is going on.
> 
> It is in their abilities that Masterminds differ from the other Rationals, while in most of their attitudes they are just like the others. However there is one attitude that sets them apart from other Rationals: they tend to be much more self-confident than the rest, having, for obscure reasons, developed a very strong will. They are rather rare, comprising no more than, say, one percent of the population. Being very judicious, decisions come naturally to them; indeed, they can hardly rest until they have things settled, decided, and set. They are the people who are able to formulate coherent and comprehensive contingency plans, hence contingency organizers or "entailers."
> 
> Masterminds will adopt ideas only if they are useful, which is to say if they work efficiently toward accomplishing the Mastermind's well-defined goals. Natural leaders, Masterminds are not at all eager to take command of projects or groups, preferring to stay in the background until others demonstrate their inability to lead. Once in charge, however, Masterminds are the supreme pragmatists, seeing reality as a crucible for refining their strategies for goal-directed action. In a sense, Masterminds approach reality as they would a giant chess board, always seeking strategies that have a high payoff, and always devising contingency plans in case of error or adversity. To the Mastermind, organizational structure and operational procedures are never arbitrary, never set in concrete, but are quite malleable and can be changed, improved, streamlined. In their drive for efficient action, Masterminds are the most open-minded of all the types. No idea is too far-fetched to be entertained-if it is useful. Masterminds are natural brainstormers, always open to new concepts and, in fact, aggressively seeking them. They are also alert to the consequences of applying new ideas or positions. Theories which cannot be made to work are quickly discarded by the Masterminds. On the other hand, Masterminds can be quite ruthless in implementing effective ideas, seldom counting personal cost in terms of time and energy.
> 
> Dwight D. Eisenhower, General Ulysses S. Grant, Frideriche Nietsche, Niels Bohr, Peter the Great, Stephen Hawking, John Maynard Keynes, Lise Meitner", Ayn Rand and Sir Isaac Newton are examples of Rational Masterminds.

----------


## RPinSEAZ

Intj

11	12	50	44

----------


## RPinSEAZ

> Ha!  Does this fit all of us INTJ type people?


I just read that.  It's almost word for word me.  Especially this part.




> Natural leaders, Masterminds are not at all eager to take command of projects or groups, preferring to stay in the background until others demonstrate their inability to lead. Once in charge, however, Masterminds are the supreme pragmatists, seeing reality as a crucible for refining their strategies for goal-directed action.

----------


## CelestialRender

ENTP, or possibly INTP.

Looks like there's almost no xSxx's here.

----------


## Truth Warrior

INTJ
78 38 38 33
INTJs are only supposed to be about 5% of the population. Perhaps the test is skewed.  ( or maybe Ron Paul supporters are. )

----------


## Hayek

Intj / Entj

51% I
96% N
94% T
95% J

----------


## paulgirl

> Looks like there's almost no xSxx's here.


Because Sensers make decisions based on Data, and not "Hunches".  When all of the "data" put out there is WRONG, then it is no wonder that they are led astray.

The majority of people are S though.  That is what is so strange about that being the common link here.

----------


## cilution

INTP, very close to INTJ. I'm basically a cross between Einstein/Newton and Caesar/Hannibal. Yeah, that's not scary at all.

----------


## UziSprayTF

Ayn Rand was a INTJ, though I have read somewhere that her 'ideal type' would be ENTJ with INTJ in a close second. Wish I could find the source. 

Not to put down anyone here that isn't covered by this, but I think the main problem with Amer... no, the World is that there are not enough NTs. 

One of the reasons I think the founding fathers stated that only male landowners could vote was to increase the number of NTs in the voting pool, or at the very least cut back on all the SFs.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Intj

----------


## paulgirl

> NTs. 
> 
> One of the reasons I think the founding fathers stated that only male landowners could vote was to increase the number of NTs in the voting pool, or at the very least cut back on all the SFs.


I think that you are wrong.
More women are N than men.  Men are much more likely to rationalize away their intuition with apparent "facts". However, most men, and most people in general are S.

----------


## seeker1

I took one of these tests several years ago and was told I was different than most, in fact the only one at their company.

I see I am on of two on here.

----------


## golf247

INTJ here.  It fits, too.

----------


## DirtMcGirt

damn i'm the only isfj here...   interesting poll!!!

----------


## Truth Warrior

Any guesses about what type Ron Paul is?

----------


## trout007

INTJ Here too.

----------


## paulgirl

> Any guesses about what type Ron Paul is?


ENFP
Warmly enthusiastic and imaginative. See life as full of possibilities. Make connections between events and information very quickly, and confidently proceed based on the patterns they see. Want a lot of affirmation from others, and readily give appreciation and support. Spontaneous and flexible, often rely on their ability to improvise and their verbal fluency.

I don't know the man personally, though, and anyone can put up a good show in public.

----------


## Truth Warrior

A quick web search claims that Ron is a ............................ ( wait for it ) ............................. INTJ.

----------


## paulgirl

> A quick web search claims that Ron is a ............................ ( wait for it ) ............................. INTJ.


Thats really surprising considering all of the "people" stuff that he does on a daily basis.  There is no way that I could do it.  I would get sick and tired of the people in no time.

----------


## UnitedWeStand

infj-
"Beneath the quiet exterior, INFJs hold deep convictions about the weightier matters of life. Those who are activists -- INFJs gravitate toward such a role -- are there for the cause, not for personal glory or political power."
and-
"Writing, counseling, public service and even politics are areas where INFJs frequently find their niche."

That's me, well according the test=)
sounds like Ron Paul a bit too, eh?(not that Im comparing myself to him=)

----------


## misconstrued

The first time I took one of these tests was my freshman year in college and I was an ENFP. The second time I took it I was a borderline E/INFP. Today I just took it again and I'm an INFP...




> Your Type is INFP
> 
> Strength of the preferences %
> 
> Introverted: 11
> Intuitive: 25
> Feeling: 62
> Perceiving: 11

----------


## Truth Warrior

> Thats really surprising considering all of the "people" stuff that he does on a daily basis. There is no way that I could do it. I would get sick and tired of the people in no time.


Maybe he does too.   BTW, so would/do I.

----------


## MJfromCT

U.S.A. Population Breakdown (per wikipedia.com)
ISTJ 11.6% 
ISFJ 13.8% 
INFJ 1.5% 
INTJ 2.1% 
ISTP 5.4% 
ISFP 8.8% 
INFP 4.3% 
INTP 3.3% 
ESTP 4.3% 
ESFP 8.5% 
ENFP 8.1% 
ENTP 3.2% 
ESTJ 8.7% 
ESFJ 12.3% 
ENFJ 2.4%
ENTJ 1.8% 

(INFJ) I always new I knew I was an oddball, this just confirms it.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Intj...

----------


## paulgirl

> U.S.A. Population Breakdown (per wikipedia.com)
> ISTJ 11.6% 
> ISFJ 13.8% 
> INFJ 1.5% 
> INTJ 2.1% 
> ISTP 5.4% 
> ISFP 8.8% 
> INFP 4.3% 
> INTP 3.3% 
> ...


All of the big numbers are on S.  I think that S is what makes sheeple.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> That explains a lot.  
> 
> INTJ < 1% of the GenPop, but at the moment almost 1/3 of this board.

----------


## Finn

> All of the big numbers are on S.  I think that S is what makes sheeple.


Exactly my thoughts.

----------


## syborius

INTJ of course, and my hypothesis from earlier is proven correct 

INTJ's RULE!! We just need to get better at getting out and persuading others of what is good for them. We can not assume that just by spreading the message of truth people will understand it. Everything must be broken down into little palatable tid-bits for the rest to understand, otherwise you get the xenophobic effect.

----------


## offroadaz

Heres how I scored

Percentages of Results:   
 E/I ------- S/N ------ T/F ------ J/P           
62/38 ---- 26/74 ---- 71/29 --- 47/53 

Depending on how Im feeling that day I go from ENTP to ENTJ

----------


## brandon

I cant stand personality tests like this. In the OP you listed about 15 descriptions. Everyone of them is overwhelmingly positive and pleasent. According to this test it is not possible to have a bad personality.  What if I spend my time belittling people. I dont like to think or feel, and I often get angry and beat my wife. According to this test I would still have some mushy feel-good personality type.

----------


## paulgirl

> Exactly my thoughts.


Do you think any of this is genetic?

From now on, instead of deciding who to date on whether he/ she is hot or has a good personality, you have to give them a Myers-Briggs.  Only N's may breed with other N's, so we can have a whole new generation of N's to combat the sheeple.

Ok that's kind of scary.

----------


## Truth Warrior

How about a constitutional amendment that only Ns can reproduce?  ( Let me guess only 5% would support and vote for it.  )

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

> I cant stand personality tests like this. In the OP you listed about 15 descriptions. Everyone of them is overwhelmingly positive and pleasent. According to this test it is not possible to have a bad personality.  What if I spend my time belittling people. I dont like to think or feel, and I often get angry and beat my wife. According to this test I would still have some mushy feel-good personality type.


These are brief, positive aspects of said personalities.

I'm sure you could find more information regarding the pros _and_ cons of each one of them.

Edit - like this,

Personal relationships, particularly romantic ones, can be the INTJ’s Achilles heel. While they are capable of caring deeply for others (usually a select few), and are willing to spend a great deal of time and effort on a relationship, the knowledge and self-confidence that make them so successful in other areas can suddenly abandon or mislead them in interpersonal situations.

This happens in part because many INTJs do not readily grasp the social rituals; for instance, they tend to have little patience and less understanding of such things as small talk and flirtation (which most types consider half the fun of a relationship). To complicate matters, INTJs are usually extremely private people, and can often be naturally impassive as well, which makes them easy to misread and misunderstand. Perhaps the most fundamental problem, however, is that INTJs really want people to make sense.  This sometimes results in a peculiar naivete’, paralleling that of many Fs — only instead of expecting inexhaustible affection and empathy from a romantic relationship, the INTJ will expect inexhaustible reasonability and directness.

Probably the strongest INTJ assets in the interpersonal area are their intuitive abilities and their willingness to “work at” a relationship. Although as Ts they do not always have the kind of natural empathy that many Fs do, the Intuitive function can often act as a good substitute by synthesizing the probable meanings behind such things as tone of voice, turn of phrase, and facial expression. This ability can then be honed and directed by consistent, repeated efforts to understand and support those they care about, and those relationships which ultimately do become established with an INTJ tend to be characterized by their robustness, stability, and good communications.

----------


## Santana28

i encourage anyone here who may be an INT to check out www.INTJforum.com

lots of really interesting discussion there.

did you know that Rudy Guiliani is supposedly an INTJ as well? 

actually, it seems most villainous megolamaniacial types are INTJs... we seem to be the positive exception

----------


## Gertie

I'm INTP. 

As for the higher rates of INTJ/INTPs here, it's a known phenomenon that MBTI polls on the internet are skewed towards introverted intuitives, because INTs and INFs are more likely to hang out online.

However, it doesn't surprise me that there are a lot of NTs behind Paul.  It may back up one of my suspicions about how we've (or at least people on this forum) been going about campaigning. I've been seeing many people saying "this election must be won using rationality, not emotion." What's bad about that though, is that only a quarter or less of the population are NT "rationals." It's easy for rationals to convert others who also primarily operate using rationality. But in order to get the other 75% to see the light, we need to learn to use a multiplicity of methods and understand that maybe the reason others are getting turned off is because we are going about educating them the wrong way for their personality type. If you can, when you ask someone what the issues they are interested in are, try to determine their personality (or at least whether they are N-intuitives or S- sensors and whether they favor logic/feeling) and adjust argument methods accordingly. 
It may help A LOT. And yes, a lot of sheeple are S-types.  (though I have seen other INTPs that do not support Paul, so sheepleness is not exclusive to type...)

----------


## FreeTraveler

INTJ

Does this sound like us? 




> Masterminds are the most open-minded of all the types. No idea is too far-fetched to be entertained-if it is useful. Masterminds are natural brainstormers, always open to new concepts and, in fact, aggressively seeking them. They are also alert to the consequences of applying new ideas or positions. Theories which cannot be made to work are quickly discarded by the Masterminds. On the other hand, Masterminds can be quite ruthless in implementing effective ideas, seldom counting personal cost in terms of time and energy.

----------


## DarkLaw

Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
11	88	62	22


INTJ.

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

> they tend to have little patience and less understanding of such things as small talk and flirtation.


Rofl, that's so me.

The other day a girl asked me to call her.

I responded with "I'm not talkative." :|

----------


## Ibtz

Intj

----------


## Antialiased

INTJ ... hmm, so that's the most prevalent among Paul supporters... 

Now I want to know the makeup of other candidates supporters....

----------


## Gertie

> Apparently, motherhood also has made me much more empathetic.  I have always been a solid INTJ, and now I'm a borderline INTP/ INFP.  How funny is that?  So evidently the people that say that your IQ and your core personality never change are not totally accurate.


I'd bet you are probably still an INTJ, but are developing your lesser used feeling and perception functions. This apparently happens to a lot of people as they age. I used to be hardcore N, but now my sensing function has mellowed out as I've learned to use it, so I can comfortably switch between INTP and ISTP mode, but at the base I believe I am still an INTP.

----------


## SRRP77

I am INTJ...it seems most of us are...that's pretty interesting

----------


## Rangeley

I got ENFJ.

----------


## slamhead

INTJ here

----------


## rajibo

INTJ - I can't believe how many of us there are here...

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

*INFJ*
Introverted  Intuitive  Feeling	Judging
Strength of the preferences % 
67	12	38	44

I am certain that Dr. Paul is also INFJ. 

Quoting from descriptions linked at the end of the quiz:

Mohandas Gandhi, Sidney Poitier, Eleanor Roosevelt, Jane Goodall, Emily Bronte, Sir Alec Guiness, Carl Jung, Mary Baker Eddy, Queen Noor, Mother Teresa of Calcutta, Nelson Mandela are examples of the Counselor Idealist (INFJ). 

Beneath the quiet exterior, INFJs hold deep convictions about the weightier matters of life. Those who are activists -- INFJs gravitate toward such a role -- are there for the cause, not for personal glory or political power. 

INFJs are champions of the oppressed and downtrodden. They often are found in the wake of an emergency, rescuing those who are in acute distress. INFJs may fantasize about getting revenge on those who victimize the defenseless. The concept of 'poetic justice' is appealing to the INFJ. 

"There's something rotten in Denmark." Accurately suspicious about others' motives, INFJs are not easily led. These are the people that you can rarely fool any of the time. Though affable and sympathetic to most, INFJs are selective about their friends. Such a friendship is a symbiotic bond that transcends mere words. 

Usually self-expression comes more easily to INFJs on paper, as they tend to have strong writing skills. Since in addition they often possess a strong personal charisma, INFJs are generally well-suited to the "inspirational" professions such as teaching..

----------


## jsu718

I am pretty much an INFJ. 70% for I, 90% for N, pretty much 50/50 for T/F, and 50/50 J/P. I don't think the T/F and J/P are very clear when I take tests like that though. Much like when Ron Paul talks about things, it isn't that his ideas are liberal, it is that they are so conservative that they look like liberal ideas to less conservative people. My feelings are strong, and yet always carefully considered. I definitely take into account all of the external variables, but once I do, things are very black and white. I don't look at surface things ever as being black and white though.
Not a surprise about the board. Internet people are almost always I, and people who wouldn't be blinded by the MSM are usually N.

----------


## UziSprayTF

you guys!! you guyss!!!

Check out this thread!!

hahahaha, I'm glad I'm an ENTJ 

http://www.intjforum.com/showthread.php?t=2258

----------


## Harbinger

Your Type is 
INTJ 
Introverted Intuitive Thinking Judging 
Strength of the preferences %  
11 88 38 22

----------


## Aldanga

> i encourage anyone here who may be an INT to check out www.INTJforum.com
> 
> lots of really interesting discussion there.
> 
> did you know that Rudy Guiliani is supposedly an INTJ as well? 
> 
> actually, it seems most villainous megolamaniacial types are INTJs... we seem to be the positive exception


I'm on there. It's a good place.

Where are the talkative, explaining people in the revolution? We need them to appeal to folks emotions and brains.

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

> you guys!! you guyss!!!
> 
> Check out this thread!!
> 
> hahahaha, I'm glad I'm an ENTJ 
> 
> http://www.intjforum.com/showthread.php?t=2258


That's terrible.

----------


## GHoeberX

I've done these Myer-briggs tests a thousand times, but I'm still not sure what I am. Perhaps I'm just well-balanced.  
I'm something in between ENTJ and INTP, so I'm only sure about the NT part, although I use my S-part to make videos/music. Put a gun to my head and I'll go for INTP.

Anyway, what I think is interesting about this poll is that we don't have any of these:

_ESTP
Flexible and tolerant, they take a pragmatic approach focused immediate results. Theories and conceptual explanations bore them – they want to act energetically to solve the problem. Focus on the here-and-now, spontaneous, enjoy each moment that they can be active with others. Enjoy material comforts and style. Learn best through doing.

ESFP
Outgoing, friendly, and accepting. Exuberant lovers of life, people, and material comforts. Enjoy working with others to make things happen. Bring common sense and a realistic approach to their work, and make work fun. Flexible and spontaneous, adapt readily to new people and environments. Learn best by trying a new skill with other people._

----------


## dawnbt

> I'm ENFP. I like what it says about me. It's pretty right on.


I'm ENFP too!   And check out our avatars!

----------


## Peregrin

Interesting...I voted INFJ in the poll, since that is what I traditionally test as, but when I took the quiz it came out INTJ.  My T score was only 1%, though, which means I'm right on the border between T and F.  I think that having children and homeschooling them has forced me to change, to become more of a thinking person than a feeling person.

I=89
N=50
T=1
J=11

----------


## Grimsatire

I'm an INTP.  Took the test years ago.  My impression is that J's are more organized and aggressive in getting things done than P's.  In other words...the INTPs here are thinkers and put ideas out there but don't actually create things or do things on a timely basis, while the INTJs will actually get things done.

For those that are curious, a disproportionate number of CEOs of major corporations are ENTJs.  How many of those do we have here??

Job wise I'm a physician, in case people are curious.  With your job type, list your occupation - I'm curious about correlations that may exist.

----------


## RockEnds

I have less faith in this test less than the IQ.  It's very subjective.  For instance, do I value justice more than mercy?  Well it depends entirely upon the situation and the people involved.   So I took it twice, changing the answers to the questions that I questioned.    The first time, I got an INFP.  The second time I got an INTJ.  In reality, most people would describe me as an INFJ.  In any case, I'm at least a strong IN.

----------


## Gertie

> I'm on there. It's a good place.
> 
> Where are the talkative, explaining people in the revolution? We need them to appeal to folks emotions and brains.


Look at the poll... Chances are we'll find them offline hanging out with actual people, not online where the introverts frolic among the bytes.

----------


## kaleidoscope eyes

Survey says!            




INTJ  ;P

----------


## JGalt

INTJ, and I've taken several of these things.

----------


## lly4now

INFJ.

I've actually been interested in Myers-Briggs types and Socionics for a while now. It's cool to see it discussed here on the RPF.

----------


## MrHellebusch

Entj

----------


## jdmetz

Wow - 38% INTJ like me.  No wonder I ended up a part of this.

----------


## RSLudlum

Entj

----------


## grizzums

Your Type is 
INTJ 
Introverted Intuitive Thinking Judging 
Strength of the preferences %  
67 31 1 22

----------


## colecrowe

INTJ

wow, what the heck?

----------


## amonasro

INFP

Introverted, intuitive, healer caring type

Pretty much dead on!

----------


## Ron LOL

lol at the ~8-10x overrepresentation of INTJ.

I'm INTJ too.

Edit: I did my first M-B test maybe six years ago...but FWIW, here's the score:



```
Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Judging
22		50		38		56
```

----------


## mmink15

INFP here

----------


## an.old.analyst

This is a data mining thread which can be used by opposition research.  Of course posters are free to do whatever they wish, but I encourage respondents to think about the information they are releasing, for possible nefarious purposes, before they respond.

----------


## Ron LOL

The opposition should be disheartened by such a large concentration of INTJ.  We can't be messed with.

----------


## UziSprayTF

> Look at the poll... Chances are we'll find them offline hanging out with actual people, not online where the introverts frolic among the bytes.


I'm here! I frolic and explain! It's time to frolic and chew bubble gum... And I'm alllll out of gum!

----------


## tjasond

Further reading of the INTJ:
http://keirsey.com/handler.aspx?s=ke...5&c=mastermind

----------


## Shinerxx

almost 40% INTJ...our goal is to take over the GOP...I believe with this data many GOP leaders and elected officials should start looking for other jobs.

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

According to scholars (among them Marina Margaret Heiss at the University of Virginia), the following individuals have or had INTJ personalities:

Friedrich Nietzsche 
Caesar Augustus (Gaius Julius Caesar Octavianus) 
Hannibal (Carthaginian Military Leader) 
Stephen Hawking 
Niels Bohr 
Peter the Great 
John Maynard Keynes 
Lise Meitner 
Ayn Rand 
Isaac Newton 
Donald Rumsfeld, Former U.S. Secretary of Defense 
General Colin Powell, Former U.S. Secretary of State 
Arnold Schwarzenegger, Governor of California more like INTP 
Michael Dukakis,1988 U.S. Democratic Presidential Candidate 
Susan B. Anthony, Civil Rights Pioneer 
John Forbes Nash, American Mathematician and Economist 
*Rudolph W. Giuliani*, Former Mayor of New York City (  )

_Politicians_

Vladimir Putin 
Vaclav Klaus 

_US Presidents:_

Thomas Jefferson 
James K. Polk 
Ulysses S. Grant 
Chester A. Arthur 
Woodrow Wilson 
Calvin Coolidge 
Dwight D. Eisenhower 

_Fictional:_

Paul Atreides 
Gaius Cassius Longinus 
Gandalf the Grey 
Hannibal Lecter 
Severus Snape 
Clarice Starling 
Professor Moriarty 
Ensign Ro 
Rosencrantz 
George Smiley 
Sherlock Holmes 
Dr Gregory House

----------


## phrizek

INTJ. The results here are pretty remarkable, but I wonder if there is another explanation for this massive over-representation? Maybe all the others are out getting the vote?

----------


## ionlyknowy

This is very telling... I am an INTJ and am pretty introverted... 

Over 50% of the RP population is an INTX...

that says alot... INTJ's are the mastermind personality type.  Which means RP is the thinking mans candidate.

But that might be a reason why we dont have that many canvassers.. 


INTJ's supposedly only make up 2% of the population... which is not far from the polling in many of the super tuesday states.  And if you add all the INT's then that would prob get us close to the number....

----------


## Finn

Yeah actually, does this explain why we aren't winning although we have the most powerful grassroots campaign going on? Because we are introvert, shy, too intelligent, too easily frustrated by the sheeple..

Boo.

----------


## integrity

Your Type is 
*INTJ*
Introverted Intuitive Thinking Judging
Strength of the preferences % 
89   62    50   1

----------


## LibertyEagle

bump

----------


## roflwofl89

ISTJ

89 1 50 33

Good company 
U.S. Presidents:
    George Washington

----------


## fade

ENTP

it describes me perfectly.

----------


## karenflower

Wow look at all the intjs!! ^^ It's surprising because intj is quite a rare personality type! as is intp also! *is excited because of a slight personality types obsession*

I'm an infp.

----------


## firebirdnation

INTJ here.

----------


## Aldanga

> ISTJ
> 
> 89 1 50 33
> 
> Good company 
> U.S. Presidents:
>     George Washington


Yeah, but a national bank was created under his administration... and he wasn't exactly a military genius.

Still, a great man.

----------


## Crickett

> Personality Type = INFJ (Counselor) I like the sound of that


Me too..but my j was a 1

----------


## BuddyRey

Enfp!  :d

----------


## DirtMcGirt

Famous ISFJs:

St. Teresa of Avila (Teresa de Jesus)
Louisa May Alcott
Alfred, Lord Tennyson
Queen Elizabeth II of England
Robert E. Lee
Queen Mary I ("Bloody Mary") of England

----------


## Lucid American

ENFJ
Warm, empathetic, responsive, and responsible. Highly attuned to the emotions, needs, and motivations of others. Find potential in everyone, want to help others fulfill their potential. May act as catalysts for individual and group growth. Loyal, responsive to praise and criticism. Sociable, facilitate others in a group, and provide inspiring leadership.

----------


## Neomatrix

Intj
78	12	44	22
Dwight D. Eisenhower, General Ulysses S. Grant, Frideriche Nietsche, Niels Bohr, Peter the Great, Stephen Hawking, John Maynard Keynes, Lise Meitner", *Ayn Rand* and Sir Isaac Newton are examples of Rational Masterminds

----------


## skeet

I am an INTJ also. And yes, INTJ's are rare. 3% in Alababma  

It makes perfect sence that so many collect here. 

RP is an INTJ as well - a Typical NT 
I- He is Introverted - obvious
N- iNtuitive - listen to his words  about the future of our economy and other things.
T- a Thinker - obviously he's not a "feel your pain" kind of guy.
J- And  a Judger - he follows rules

----------


## raiha

ENFP moi..

Hah now i know why you are not out there marching and banging drums!! you actually LIKE invisibility.
Bloody hell, a Revolution riddled with introverts...now what?

----------


## homah

INTJ

Introverted 89
Intuitive 62
Thinking 38
Judging 22

What's the deal with the "Strength of the preferences %"?  I guess the numbers mean that I'm super introverted and intuitive and not as much into thinking (sounds like lazy old me) and judging?

----------


## jsu718

Well, I know for a fact that I am an INFJ, as I posted in this thread. I have also tested as an INTP before. On this test that I just actually took, I got INTJ. It might have something to do with how the questions are worded.

Introverted   67 (dead on)
Intuitive	     75 (pretty close, I have gotten 90 on others)
Thinking        12 (I am usually closer to 50/50)
Judging         33 (Usually closer to 50/50)

So it could be, in my view, that the test leans toward the TJ types
75% I, where the general population is 75% E
50% TJ where the general population is 33%
69% IN where the general population is 16%

And overall... here vs general
ISTJ  4.67% vs. 12-16%
ISFJ 	1.87% vs. 10-13%
INFJ 	7.94% vs. 2-3%
INTJ 	37.38% vs 3-4%
ISTP 1.40% vs. 5-7%
ISFP 0.93% vs. 5-7%
INFP 8.41% vs. 4-5%
INTP 15.42% vs. 5-6%
ESTP 0.47% vs. 5-7%
ESFP 0.47% vs. 6-9%
ENFP 4.21% vs. 6-8%
ENTP 6.07% vs. 4-7%
ESTJ/ESFJ 2.34% vs. 20-24%
ENFJ 1.87% vs. 3-5%
ENTJ 6.54% vs. 3-5%

----------


## Pauliana

INTJ, but have worked hard on making the I an E.  We all should.  Canvassing is good practice.

----------


## DirtMcGirt

lol

----------


## axiomata

Here is another test: http://kts2.personalityzone.com/user/register.aspx

Perhaps that first test is biased towards INTJ results.  If anyone takes this second one and gets a different answer please post and let us know.

----------


## mrchubbs

Did anyone get a 100 for the percentage of anything?

I did for I...

INTJ also overall.

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

> Here is another test: http://kts2.personalityzone.com/user/register.aspx
> 
> Perhaps that first test is biased towards INTJ results.  If anyone takes this second one and gets a different answer please post and let us know.




Idealists as a temperament, are passionately concerned with personal growth and development. Idealists strive to discover who they are and how they can become their best possible self--always this quest for self-knowledge and self-improvement drives their imagination. And they want to help others make the journey. Idealists are naturally drawn to working with people, and whether in education or counseling, in social services or personnel work, in journalism or the ministry, they are gifted at helping others find their way in life, often inspiring them to grow as individuals and to fulfill their potentials. 

Idealists are sure that friendly cooperation is the best way for people to achieve their goals. Conflict and confrontation upset them because they seem to put up angry barriers between people. Idealists dream of creating harmonious, even caring personal relations, and they have a unique talent for helping people get along with each other and work together for the good of all. Such interpersonal harmony might be a romantic ideal, but then Idealists are incurable romantics who prefer to focus on what might be, rather than what is. The real, practical world is only a starting place for Idealists; they believe that life is filled with possibilities waiting to be realized, rich with meanings calling out to be understood. This idea of a mystical or spiritual dimension to life, the "not visible" or the "not yet" that can only be known through intuition or by a leap of faith, is far more important to Idealists than the world of material things. 

Highly ethical in their actions, Idealists hold themselves to a strict standard of personal integrity. They must be true to themselves and to others, and they can be quite hard on themselves when they are dishonest, or when they are false or insincere. More often, however, Idealists are the very soul of kindness. Particularly in their personal relationships, Idealists are without question filled with love and good will. They believe in giving of themselves to help others; they cherish a few warm, sensitive friendships; they strive for a special rapport with their children; and in marriage they wish to find a "soulmate," someone with whom they can bond emotionally and spiritually, sharing their deepest feelings and their complex inner worlds. 

Idealists are relatively rare, making up no more than 15 to 20 percent of the population. But their ability to inspire people with their enthusiasm and their idealism has given them influence far beyond their numbers.

----------


## jsu718

> Here is another test: http://kts2.personalityzone.com/user/register.aspx
> 
> Perhaps that first test is biased towards INTJ results.  If anyone takes this second one and gets a different answer please post and let us know.


I am definitely a INFJ/INFP on the Keirsey II sorter. I have done that a few times. I own the book

----------


## polomertz

Your Type is 
INTJ 
78 75 12 1

----------


## Brian4Liberty

A big caveat on MB indicator tests: They are often wrong.

You really need to read a lot on it to find your true type. It's pretty clear once you understand the meaning of the letters...

----------


## Thom1776

Why do you think I have the screen name that I do?

I am *I*deologically *N*ear *T*homas *J*efferson!

----------


## microtron

And I'm Ideologically Near Thomas Paine!   Scored as that in college 15+ years ago and again on the originally linked test.

----------


## HollyforRP

information N/A

----------


## Libertytree

All the above.

----------


## N13

INTJ is a very rare type statistically and the poll has a substantial majority of INTJs.  

AMazing, AMazing

----------


## axiomata

> INTJ is a very rare type statistically and the poll has a substantial majority of INTJs.  
> 
> AMazing, AMazing

----------


## randy9294

Your Type is 
INTJ 
Introverted Intuitive Thinking Judging 
Strength of the preferences %  
100 62 12 11

----------


## theczar1776

INTJ oh yeah, mastermind SWEET

----------


## cybloo

Enfp

"ENFPs hate bureaucracy, both in principle and in practice; they will always make a point of launching one of their crusades against some aspect of it." <-- So true!

----------


## terryp

ENTJ        didn't I tell you, didn't I.

----------


## Tim111977

Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences % 
89	75	25	22

----------


## DirtMcGirt

isfj

----------


## Azprint

ENTJ, voted for INTJ by mistake. Hey! I am modest guy, who places reason before emotion, but never getting into the spotlight. I am behind scenes kind of person. And damn proud of it!

----------


## wildflower

Interesting results.  I took this test during a class I took a couple years ago.

I'm an *INTP*.    Same as Albert Einstein and Socrates.  

I'm definitely intuitive and thinking.  And mostly an introvert.

----------


## gracebkr

INFJ,  hmmmmm.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## InJ3cted

Infp

----------


## Xenophage

Overwhelmingly, Ron Paul supporters fall under the category of "Rationals," which comprise 5% to 7% of the population.  That's kinda in line with the poll numbers we see, isn't it?

Extrapolate what you can from that.

----------


## jake

Intj

----------


## Xenophage

> For those of you that have just discovered Myers Briggs...  walk away now.
> 
> INTx's usually gravitate towards it as it helps them to explain people and interactions.  Something they do not instinctively understand.
> 
> If you want to move beyond Myers Briggs...  May I suggest Socionics   (www.socionics.com).    Socionics is true Jung.
> 
> Because of the J/P issue with Myers Briggs...  a large percentage of the INTJs on here are actually INTP's.   
> 
> For an insight into INTP's (INTJ under Myers Briggs):
> ...


That's absolute bull$#@!, and it demonstrates the clear philosophic problems that psychologists run into.

I'm an INTP according to both tests but I'm an Objectivist.  I believe quite strongly in objective reality, irrefutable truth, and logic.  The essential problem here is EPISTEMOLOGY.  Your epistemology shapes your psychology, not the other way around.

Psychologists completely ignore philosophy all too often and transgress into territory that is completely inappropriate for them, apparently misunderstanding the limits and scope of psychology itself.

For the psychologist, everything is psychological.  For the philosopher, everything is philosophical.  Truth lies between these two extremes.

----------


## Ryan Prasad

> That's absolute bull$#@!, and it demonstrates the clear philosophic problems that psychologists run into.
> 
> I'm an INTP according to both tests but I'm an Objectivist.  I believe quite strongly in objective reality, irrefutable truth, and logic.  The essential problem here is EPISTEMOLOGY.  Your epistemology shapes your psychology, not the other way around.
> 
> Psychologists completely ignore philosophy all too often and transgress into territory that is completely inappropriate for them, apparently misunderstanding the limits and scope of psychology itself.
> 
> For the psychologist, everything is psychological.  For the philosopher, everything is philosophical.  Truth lies between these two extremes.


Coming from an INTP, I can soundly say that this is the best post ever.

----------


## free.alive

enfp or infp, I guess depending on my mood when I take the test. I just realized I flip-flopped.

An interesting fact...

----------


## coyote_sprit

Intp

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## wildflower

> That's absolute bull$#@!, and it demonstrates the clear philosophic problems that psychologists run into.
> 
> I'm an INTP according to both tests but I'm an Objectivist.  I believe quite strongly in objective reality, irrefutable truth, and logic.  The essential problem here is EPISTEMOLOGY.  Your epistemology shapes your psychology, not the other way around.
> 
> Psychologists completely ignore philosophy all too often and transgress into territory that is completely inappropriate for them, apparently misunderstanding the limits and scope of psychology itself.
> 
> For the psychologist, everything is psychological.  For the philosopher, everything is philosophical.  Truth lies between these two extremes.


Same here,  I also believe strongly in objective truth and logic.  I'm an INTP too and I agree that that description was bs.

----------


## KevinR

Your Type is
INTJ
Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
100	38	88	67

 You are:

    * very expressed introvert
    * moderately expressed intuitive personality
    * very expressed thinking personality
    * distinctively expressed judging personality

Seems a lot of us on here are, thats good I guess 

/edit: Dwight D. Eisenhower, General Ulysses S. Grant, Frideriche Nietsche, Niels Bohr, Peter the Great, Stephen Hawking, John Maynard Keynes, Lise Meitner", Ayn Rand and Sir Isaac Newton are examples of Rational Masterminds. <-- I'm ok with that

----------


## bobmurph

Entj

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

another INTJ here - amazing!

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

Suggested careers for INTJ:

Natural Science    
Natural Science Education         
Information System Specialist      
Computer Programming         
Social Service  
Lawyer (corporative)    
Librarian 

This explains our Google and Microsoft donations as well as why we win the internet! We need to get more of those corporate lawyers on board.

----------


## ggibson1

I have taken this test 2 times with a 10 year stretch inbetween... I came up almost exactly the same both times.

I have given this test to many of my co-workers before they had any clue what it was about. I think these tests are very revealing however for anyone that reads the details about these tests knows that every human provides a slight variation or shade of grey within the results of the tests.

INTP

http://GeraldGibson.Net

----------


## Heather in WI

> Let's further *assume* that INTx types could learn how to "speak other languages," and use that to influence those other types who were both far more common in the GenPop, and either:
>  (1) malleable and dumb enough to fall for catch-phrases and sound bites, or
>  (2) somewhat inclined towards freedom, but not as "hard core" as we INTx's.
> 
> What are the implications for our future political action?  For our future "educational" activity?


I think this is a great point! We need some of those awesome video makers (Avaroth? Eliberty?) to come up with a couple of short (4 min?) videos which explain Ron Paul's positions in ways they can understand. NOT water down his positions .... but explain them the way you would to your 10 year old.

----------


## Michael Ingram

it's the INTJ internet spammers...

----------


## Ogren

> Same here,  I also believe strongly in objective truth and logic.  I'm an INTP too and I agree that that description was bs.


Hmm maybe theres a pattern here. Could most objectivists be INTPs ? I certainly am both.

----------


## ClockwiseSpark

Intj

----------


## FortWorth38

ENFJ
Warm, empathetic, responsive, and responsible. Highly attuned to the emotions, needs, and motivations of others. Find potential in everyone, want to help others fulfill their potential. May act as catalysts for individual and group growth. Loyal, responsive to praise and criticism. Sociable, facilitate others in a group, and provide inspiring leadership.

So I am 1 of 6 ENFJ's..hhhuuummmm Can Any one Guess My Career???

 ENFJs are the benevolent 'pedagogues' of humanity. They have tremendous charisma by which many are drawn into their nurturant tutelage and/or grand schemes. Many ENFJs have tremendous power to manipulate others with their phenomenal interpersonal skills and unique salesmanship. But it's usually not meant as manipulation -- ENFJs generally believe in their dreams, and see themselves as helpers and enablers, which they usually are.

ENFJs are global learners. They see the big picture. The ENFJs focus is expansive. Some can juggle an amazing number of responsibilities or projects simultaneously. Many ENFJs have tremendous entrepreneurial ability.

Possible Career Paths for the ENFJ:

    * Facilitator
    * Consultant
    * Psychologist
    * Social Worker / Counselor
    * Teacher
    * Clergy
    * Sales Representative
    * Human Resources
    * Manager
    * Events Coordinator
    * Sales Representative
    * Politicians / Diplomats
    * Writers

----------


## ionlyknowy

It's not surprising that the predominant personality type for this message board is an INTJ. 

I think that INTJ's are just the message board types... Check out this other message board with the same poll

http://www.lawschooldiscussion.org/p...,101502.0.html


We (INTJ's) just like doing the whole message board thing... it has something to do with our thirst for the truth and knowledge and our introversion.

----------


## Brown Sapper

They said I was a ENTJ field marshall.  I guess thats why I'm in the military

----------


## QCB79

INTP... like thats a shock LOL

----------


## Russellk30

> I'm gonna guess we have a lot of INTPs on here...


ISTP +1

----------


## Russellk30

Thomas Jefferson was an ISTP!

http://keirsey.com/handler.aspx?s=ke...=5&c=jefferson

----------


## Rob

Opps, I just read the descriptions and missed the test. I just complete the test and guess what?

I'm an INTJ

This is rather strange.

----------


## pacelli

INFP psychologist here.  The results here are very interesting if people are actually taking the test & posting their true outcome.

----------


## FortWorth38

*ENFJ....Human Resources Manager Here*

----------


## ojokolo

Infp!

----------


## Detonator

ENTJ

----------


## Santana28

> ENTJ


you're my hero. i will go on record as an INTJ and say that ENTJs are my ideal.

actually, someone posted about this maybe 6 months ago and the thread never took off. i first typed myself at 16 and i was INTJ back then. I'm not at all surprised by the number of INTJs here at all - i've never met so many like-minded people in my life until getting involved with this, and we are always the best and the brightest folks around. I'm not surprised one bit. 

Unfortunately, its the I & ESFPs we have to cater to. and i dont do so well with them.

----------


## foofighter20x

> According to wikipedia 2.1% of the population.


Haha... *Mensa* is only 2% of the population too... Coincidence? I think not.

----------


## Korey Kaczynski

Internet people are usually INTJ, probably because it involves a lot of written communication and internet people are typically biased towards introversion.

----------


## ionlyknowy

> Internet people are usually INTJ, probably because it involves a lot of written communication and internet people are typically biased towards introversion.


thank you!

group think is horrible... and this cite has a lot of it.

I have seen other message boards with Myers test polls and INTJ's are usually the majority or make a pretty good showing considering they are only about 2% of the population.

----------


## Original_Intent

INTP - it is no wonnder we have problems campaigning we are 70+% introverts!

----------


## ionlyknowy

..

----------


## ionlyknowy

Here are examples of what I am saying... INTJ's and INTP's are just messageboard people

http://forums.gunbroker.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=284543
http://christianforums.com/t2564679-...-typology.html
http://board.1111angels.com/viewtopi...767777bed3cf57
http://www.shroomery.org/forums/show...page=4&fpart=1
http://forum.dvdtalk.com/archive/ind.../t-447365.html
http://www.physicsforums.com/showthr...t=62241&page=2
http://diehards.org/forum/viewtopic....2dca5ef0ed4abb
http://forum.egosoft.com/viewtopic.p...1d8a8d80359ddd
http://www.lawschooldiscussion.org/p...,101502.0.html

----------


## MyKillK

BUMP

This is super interesting

----------


## Fox McCloud

INTJ

Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Judging
33	                 38	           75	             78

not surprised, by the description.

I'm going to guess a LOT of INTJ people are more conservative fiscally....are they liberal socially? Dunno, just depends on the person...but definitely fiscally conservative.

----------


## Ibtz

Freaks and geeks...all y'all!

----------


## Ex Post Facto

ENTJ

Extraverted Intuitive Thinking Judging 
       11             75           1          33


Apparently ENTJ's are visionaries. Composed of 2% of the population. This is consistant with other personality tests I've taken.

The Portait of the Fieldmarshal (ENTJ)

Of the four aspects of strategic analysis and definition, it is marshalling or situational organizing role that reaches the highest development in Fieldmarshals. As this kind of role is practiced some contingency organizing is necessary, so that the second suit of the Fieldmarshal's intellect is devising contingency plans. Structural and functional engineering, though practiced in some degree in the course of organizational operations, tend to be not nearly as well developed and are soon outstripped by the rapidly growing skills in organizing. But it must be said that any kind of strategic exercize tends to bring added strength to engineering as well as organizing skills. 

As the organizing capabilities the Fieldmarshal increase so does their desire to let others know about whatever has come of their organizational efforts. So they tend to take up a directive role in their social exchanges. On the other hand they have less and less desire, if they ever had any, to inform others. 

Hardly more than *two percent* of the total population, the Fieldmarshals are bound to lead others, and from an early age they can be observed taking command of groups. In some cases, Fieldmarshals simply find themselves in charge of groups, and are mystified as to how this happened. But the reason is that Fieldmarshals have a strong natural urge to give structure and direction wherever they are -- to harness people in the field and to direct them to achieve distant goals. They resemble Supervisors in their tendency to establish plans for a task, enterprise, or organization, but Fieldmarshals search more for policy and goals than for regulations and procedures. 

They cannot not build organizations, and cannot not push to implement their goals. When in charge of an organization, whether in the military, business, education, or government, Fieldmarshals more than any other type desire (and generally have the ability) to visualize where the organization is going, and they seem able to communicate that vision to others. Their organizational and coordinating skills tends to be highly developed, which means that they are likely to be good at systematizing, ordering priorities, generalizing, summarizing, at marshalling evidence, and at demonstrating their ideas. Their ability to organize, however, may be more highly developed than their ability to analyze, and the Fieldmarshal leader may need to turn to an Inventor or Architect to provide this kind of input. 

Fieldmarshals will usually rise to positions of responsibility and enjoy being executives. They are tireless in their devotion to their jobs and can easily block out other areas of life for the sake of their work. Superb administrators in any field -- medicine, law, business, education, government, the military -- Fieldmarshals organize their units into smooth-functioning systems, planning in advance, keeping both short-term and long-range objectives well in mind. For the Fieldmarshals, there must always be a goal-directed reason for doing anything, and people's feelings usually are not sufficient reason. They prefer decisions to be based on impersonal data, want to work from well thought-out plans, like to use engineered operations -- and they expect others to follow suit. They are ever intent on reducing bureaucratic red tape, task redundancy, and aimless confusion in the workplace, and they are willing to dismiss employees who cannot get with the program and increase their efficiency. Although Fieldmarshals are tolerant of established procedures, they can and will abandon any procedure when it can be shown to be ineffective in accomplishing its goal. Fieldmarshals root out and reject ineffectiveness and inefficiency, and are impatient with repetition of error. 

Napoleon, Margret Thatcher, Carl Sagan, Bill Gates, Golda Meir, Edward Teller, George Benard Shaw, and General George C. Marshall are examples of Rational Fieldmarshals.

A full description of the Fieldmarshal and Rational is in People Patterns or Please Understand Me II

----------


## Ohioproduct4Paul

Your Type is 
INTJ 
Introverted Intuitive Thinking Judging 
Strength of the preferences %  
67 38 38 44 


Now I will take the test on page 12 and see how close the results are.

----------


## Mandrik

INTJ.  I took the test before reading everything.  Yup, that's definitely me.  It also appears to be what a lot of "you guys" are as well.

----------


## Ginobili

ENTP/INTJ ...

rather interesting combo >_>

----------


## Ginobili

"Rationals tend to be pragmatic, skeptical, self-contained, and focused on problem-solving and systems analysis. 
Rationals pride themselves on being ingenious, independent, and strong willed. 
Rationals make reasonable mates, individualizing parents, and strategic leaders. 
Rationals are even-tempered, they trust logic, yearn for achievement, seek knowledge, prize technology, and dream of understanding how the world works. 
Rationals are the problem solving temperament, particularly if the problem has to do with the many complex systems that make up the world around us. Rationals might tackle problems in organic systems such as plants and animals, or in mechanical systems such as railroads and computers, or in social systems such as families and companies and governments. But whatever systems fire their curiosity, Rationals will analyze them to understand how they work, so they can figure out how to make them work better.

In working with problems, Rationals try to find solutions that have application in the real world, but they are even more interested in the abstract concepts involved, the fundamental principles or natural laws that underlie the particular case. And they are completely pragmatic about their ways and means of achieving their ends. Rationals don't care about being politically correct. They are interested in the most efficient solutions possible, and will listen to anyone who has something useful to teach them, while disregarding any authority or customary procedure that wastes time and resources.

Rationals have an insatiable hunger to accomplish their goals and will work tirelessly on any project they have set their mind to. They are rigorously logical and fiercely independent in their thinking--are indeed skeptical of all ideas, even their own--and they believe they can overcome any obstacle with their will power. Often they are seen as cold and distant, but this is really the absorbed concentration they give to whatever problem they're working on. Whether designing a skyscraper or an experiment, developing a theory or a prototype technology, building an aircraft, a corporation, or a strategic alliance, Rationals value intelligence, in themselves and others, and they pride themselves on the ingenuity they bring to their problem solving.

Rationals are very scarce, comprising as little as 7 to 10 percent of the population. But because of their drive to unlock the secrets of nature, and to develop new technologies, they have done much to shape our world."


That Def. described me... >_>

----------


## axiomata

I updated the plot:



Is this our problem?  Are we are only reaching out to likeminded people?  How do we reach everyone else?  Remember, the founding fathers were able to make the same case we are trying to and they were able to reach most everyone.

----------


## Novise

Many more INFP/INTP than would be expected if you just took a random group of people.  I also find myself somewhere between INFP and INTP.  I'm sure I'd register an INFP right now, it's my best side and my idealism is running at full steam lately.  Thanks to Ron Paul and the movement for bringing out the best in us.

----------


## tropicangela

Infj

----------


## MyKillK

BUMP

Let's get some more data from the forum members!

----------


## rodent

I got ESFP.

I remember being the only engineering student among my peers who got out of intp/intj.

Maybe I should have been an actor? Too ugly for that, I suppose.

----------


## leonster

I think the biggest difference here, is NOT the introvert bias b/c of being on the internet etc., as some have pointed out... yes there are more I's here than in the general public, but it's not wildly different from the general public.  (I'm mildly an E, by the way)

To me, looking at the graph in the first post, the biggest variation is Intuitive/Sensor... about 2/3 of the public are Sensors, but we are overwhelmingly Intuitive here.... willing and ready to try new ideas.

Sensors tend to stick with what is proven and conventional... and they're the majority.  How do we reach these people? Hmm...

Stress, over and over again, that we want a return to our country's roots, not these new philosophies spouted in Washington only in the pretty recent years?

----------


## SaratogaForRonPaul

Apparently we talk in platitudes such as "Change" and the Sensors will listen.

----------


## TexMac

Intp

----------


## UziSprayTF

> I updated the plot:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this our problem?  Are we are only reaching out to likeminded people?  How do we reach everyone else?  Remember, the founding fathers were able to make the same case we are trying to and they were able to reach most everyone.


I would really, really like that excel sheet. Those numbers are just amazing. In terms of percentage difference from the population. DAMN. PM me if you wouldn't mind sending that to me.

----------


## leonster

> I would really, really like that excel sheet. Those numbers are just amazing. In terms of percentage difference from the population. DAMN. PM me if you wouldn't mind sending that to me.


Yeah look at all the little bars in the back of the general pop. for the Intuitives, ALL overshadowed by Sensors....

Then look at us, almost ENTIRELY in the back as Intuitives...

----------


## leonster

> Apparently we talk in platitudes such as "Change" and the Sensors will listen.


But generally speaking, Sensors are resistant to change... they like the comfortable and familiar.  Intuitives are comfortable with new ideas and change.

Or, if sensors are unhappy and want "change"... I think generally with regards to Presidents, that would mean they want to go back to a Bill Clinton style of President, something familiar and already tested--maybe that's why Hillary actually gets people to vote for her?  Obama, even though his slogan is "change" and he is different in certain ways, could also be comfortable and familiar as he is a good speaker who uses anecdotes to illustrate his points, much like--you guessed it--Bill Clinton.

----------


## DeafPalmdale

bump

----------


## New York For Paul

I knew NT would be dominant.

----------


## Kludge

INTJ,

56   88   50   33


Edit: wOOt! Ayn Rand and Niels Bohr, two of my favorite people.

----------


## Rhys

ur killin me cause my ex used to use this test as opposition research against me

----------


## burningfur

INTJ

Good test.

----------


## NEPA_Revolution

Your Type is 
ENFP 
Extraverted Intuitive Feeling Perceiving 
Strength of the preferences %  
44 38 12 11

----------


## New York For Paul

Reagan probably would have been an NF, empathic, salesman type. 

We need our NFs to make the marketing marketing materials.

----------


## humanic

Yet another INTJ here.

Introverted 11
Intuitive 75
Thinking 12
Judging 44

Interestingly, it says here that no more than about 1% of the population are INTJ, yet almost 35% of the people here are in this category according to this test.

----------


## Ex Post Facto

Bump for those who haven't seen this.

----------


## pinkmandy

Infj.

----------


## Ex Post Facto

> Infj.


I haven't heard one person complain of the results of this test. My results were ENTJ. But, the description of that personality type actually resonated well.

----------


## pinkmandy

I think this test is pretty accurate.

----------


## Constitution Supporter

Istj

----------


## surf

_Bernanke_ is not a mastermind.... embarassed to believe he's in our group.

----------


## Ex Post Facto

> _Bernanke_ is not a mastermind.... embarassed to believe he's in our group.


Maybe an evil mastermind?

----------


## josephadel_3

I'm ISFJ

ISFJ
Quiet, friendly, responsible, and conscientious. Committed and steady in meeting their obligations. Thorough, painstaking, and accurate. Loyal, considerate, notice and remember specifics about people who are important to them, concerned with how others feel. Strive to create an orderly and harmonious environment at work and at home.


Seems overwhelmingly INTJ in here.  I guess most of you are "movers of mountains" as the book describes the INTJ, one of the most rare types in the general poplulation



EDIT:  I posted before taking the test.  This test is either biased, or the revolution has changed me dramatically.

Your Type is 
INTJ 
Introverted Intuitive Thinking Judging 
Strength of the preferences %  
67 38 12 67 


Granted I am only 38 and 12 percent intuitive and thinking, respectively.  I took the original test several times and got ISFJ, maybe because I remembered my original answers.  WTF People!  Isn't this weird? Honestly I do not see myself as an INTJ.  Still kept the I and J but the major SF is gone.....wtf someone explain this crap to me. AHHH

----------


## pinkmandy

Look at the number of intuitives...the "N"...fascinating, huh?

----------


## Agent CSL

*                     INTP - The "Engineer"*
Temperament: NT (Intellectual)

INTPs are logical, individualistic, reserved, and very curious individuals. They focus on ideas, theories and the explanation of how things work. They are especially adept at discussions and debate. They have the ability to focus intently on a subject. They appreciate and respect intelligence in others.

----------


## Ex Post Facto

> Look at the number of intuitives...the "N"...fascinating, huh?


Very fascinating considering our other discussion regarding indigo's. Here was my results.

ENTJ

Extraverted = 11
Intuitive = 75
Thinking = 1
Judging = 33

Apparently I don't think...lol. Which describes why I feel like I'm in the Matrix.

----------


## MikeStanart

INTP here

----------


## Dr.3D

Your Type is
INTJ
Introverted 67
Intuitive 75
Thinking 1
Judging 56

----------


## TheEvilDetector

http://www.personalitypage.com/ISTP.html

Portrait of an ISTP - Introverted Sensing Thinking Perceiving
(Introverted Thinking with Extraverted Sensing)
The Mechanic

As an ISTP, your primary mode of living is focused internally, where you deal with things rationally and logically. Your secondary mode is external, where you take things in via your five senses in a literal, concrete fashion.

ISTPs have a compelling drive to understand the way things work. They're good at logical analysis, and like to use it on practical concerns. They typically have strong powers of reasoning, although they're not interested in theories or concepts unless they can see a practical application. They like to take things apart and see the way they work.

ISTPs have an adventuresome spirit. They are attracted to motorcycles, airplanes, sky diving, surfing, etc. They thrive on action, and are usually fearless. ISTPs are fiercely independent, needing to have the space to make their own decisions about their next step. They do not believe in or follow rules and regulations, as this would prohibit their ability to "do their own thing". Their sense of adventure and desire for constant action makes ISTPs prone to becoming bored rather quickly.

ISTPs are loyal to their causes and beliefs, and are firm believers that people should be treated with equity and fairness. Although they do not respect the rules of the "System", they follow their own rules and guidelines for behavior faithfully. They will not take part in something which violates their personal laws. ISTPs are extremely loyal and faithful to their "brothers".

ISTPs like and need to spend time alone, because this is when they can sort things out in their minds most clearly. They absorb large quantities of impersonal facts from the external world, and sort through those facts, making judgments, when they are alone.

ISTPs are action-oriented people. They like to be up and about, doing things. They are not people to sit behind a desk all day and do long-range planning. Adaptable and spontaneous, they respond to what is immediately before them. They usually have strong technical skills, and can be effective technical leaders. They focus on details and practical things. They have an excellent sense of expediency and grasp of the details which enables them to make quick, effective decisions.

ISTPs avoid making judgments based on personal values - they feel that judgments and decisions should be made impartially, based on the fact. They are not naturally tuned in to how they are affecting others. They do not pay attention to their own feelings, and even distrust them and try to ignore them, because they have difficulty distinguishing between emotional reactions and value judgments. This may be a problem area for many ISTPs.

An ISTP who is over-stressed may exhibit rash emotional outbursts of anger, or on the other extreme may be overwhelmed by emotions and feelings which they feel compelled to share with people (often inappropriately). An ISTP who is down on themself will foray into the world of value judgments - a place which is not natural for the ISTP - and judge themself by their inability to perform some task. They will then approach the task in a grim emotional state, expecting the worst.

ISTPs are excellent in a crisis situations. They're usually good athletes, and have very good hand-eye coordination. They are good at following through with a project, and tying up loose ends. They usually don't have much trouble with school, because they are introverts who can think logically. They are usually patient individuals, although they may be prone to occasional emotional outbursts due to their inattention to their own feelings.

ISTPs have a lot of natural ability which makes them good at many different kinds of things. However, they are happiest when they are centered in action-oriented tasks which require detailed logical analysis and technical skill. They take pride in their ability to take the next correct step.

ISTPs are optimistic, full of good cheer, loyal to their equals, uncomplicated in their desires, generous, trusting and receptive people who want no part in confining commitments.

Jungian functional preference ordering:

Dominant: Introverted Thinking
Auxiliary: Extraverted Sensing
Tertiary: Introverted Intuition
Inferior: Extraverted Feeling

----------


## IowaSupport

ENTP here - interesting stuff, thanks for the link.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

Bump since the MB personalty type is more interesting than horoscopes. 

According to one website INTP's comprise about 1% of the population, yet 15% of the membership here. 

INTJ is also one of the rarest of the sixteen personalty types, amounting to 1% of the general population, but making up an impressive 35% of this board.

----------


## Chosen

INTP.

I took this some time ago, but didn't really pay attention to the results. I have used Myers Briggs in the process of team building. It seems to be fairly accurate and is a good way to extrapolate leader/manager types. 

In some situations I have used team problem solving exercises I took from anoc/bnoc and pldc in the Army to prompt leader types to emerge and be identified. The Myers Briggs test seems to have the same success rate.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Bump since the MB personalty type is more interesting than horoscopes. 
> 
> According to one website INTP's comprise about 1% of the population, yet 15% of the membership here. 
> 
> INTJ is also one of the rarest of the sixteen personalty types, amounting to 1% of the general population, but making up an impressive 35% of this board.


That is interesting.  I just voted because I hadn't seen this thread before but knew I was an INTJ because I was given the test at work several yrs back.  I was shiocked to see so many INTJ's here knowing my type was rather rare.

----------


## LibertyEagle

I doubt it is reflective of the membership any longer.  That poll was taken way back in February.

----------


## Ex Post Facto

This thread? WOW!! It's been awhile since I saw this one.

----------


## Kludge

> intj,
> 
> [i 56] [n 88] [t 50]  [j 33]



intj


[i 89] [n 62] [t 38] [j 22]

----------


## smileylovesfreedom

INTJ 
Introverted Intuitive Thinking Judging 
Strength of the preferences %  
56 38 12 56 

I remember getting a similar score about 10 years ago..

----------


## asimplegirl

ISFJ
Quiet, friendly, responsible, and conscientious. Committed and steady in meeting their obligations. Thorough, painstaking, and accurate. Loyal, considerate, notice and remember specifics about people who are important to them, concerned with how others feel. Strive to create an orderly and harmonious environment at work and at home.

My hubby is an ISTJ:
ISTJ
Quiet, serious, earn success by thoroughness and dependability. Practical, matter-of-fact, realistic, and responsible. Decide logically what should be done and work toward it steadily, regardless of distractions. Take pleasure in making everything orderly and organized – their work, their home, their life. Value traditions and loyalty.

Don't have the exact score...took this quiz AGES ago.

----------


## Romantarchist

I'm an *INFP* and I'm proud of it!

Dreamy, sensitive, idealistic, crusading for my favorite values (liberty, of course)...that's me absolutely. 

In fact, the internet forum I post on usually is devoted to the MBTI.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

INFJ
Seek meaning and connection in ideas, relationships, and material possessions. Want to understand what motivates people and are insightful about others. Conscientious and committed to their firm values. Develop a clear vision about how best to serve the common good. Organized and decisive in implementing their vision.

----------


## axiomata

Maybe if we can get a few more responses to this poll I will go through the data and see if/how the personalities of the newer RPFers are different than those who first responded to this poll.

----------


## Xenophage

I always thought this was fascinating, and the results essentially mirror what I could have predicted:  We're overwhelmingly dominated by personality types that make up less than 3% of the general population.  INTP myself.

----------


## Jeremy

bump

----------


## Charlie41

INTJ.

I guess this would explain my job.

And why I keep thinking my boss has lost his mind.

The better half is ESTJ

Guess who does the family planning. Or rather makes me stick to it.

----------


## john_anderson_ii

ENTJ

Rational Fieldmarshal or somesuch, I haven't finished reading the description though.

----------


## thasre

INTJ

Surprised, anyone?

----------


## moostraks

Your Type is 
INFJ 
Introverted Intuitive Feeling Judging 
Strength of the preferences %  
78 introverted
75 intuitive
38 feeling
33 judging

hmm..interesting


 You are:
very expressed introvert

distinctively expressed intuitive personality

moderately expressed feeling personality

moderately expressed judging personality

Wonder how this compares with the grilling I received on the long form? Might want to look into that...Seems to fit from what little I read so far.

----------


## devil21

INTJ here though I have taken the test previously.  The earlier results of forum members don't surprise me at all.  I suspect it has changed somewhat over the last year or so though.

Go ahead, take the test and post your results.

----------


## A. Havnes

Ugh, the same one I always get: INFP.  Well, a lot of times I get INTP, too.  However, the test I had to take in college said INFP.  In the end, I think I ride the fence between the two when it comes to the FP portion of my personality.  I mean, if I change just one answer, I would wind up as a T.

INFP 
Introverted Intuitive Feeling Perceiving 
Strength of the preferences %  
100 75 12 22 

very expressed introvert

distinctively expressed intuitive personality

slightly expressed feeling personality

slightly expressed perceiving personality

----------


## Elwar

Intj

----------


## rprprs

*ISTJ*

Introverted - 100
Sensing - 12
Thinking - 75
Judging - 22

----------


## Kludge

> INTJ here though I have taken the test previously.  The earlier results of forum members don't surprise me at all.  I suspect it has changed somewhat over the last year or so though.


Surprisingly, they're near-identical.

2008 results

2009 results

Compiled list of RPFs demographics & other misc. info can be found here with "old" polls and more current polls: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?p=2222435

----------


## Aratus

infj

----------


## youngbuck

I'm jumping on the bandwagon, appeal to majority, INTJ, w00t!

----------


## A. Havnes

Why all the Js?  Does no one love the Ps?

----------


## dr. hfn

don't let a graph define you

----------


## SWATH

Intj

----------


## Libertea Party

bump

----------


## specsaregood

entj

----------


## terp

Interesting that there are so many intj's here. I'm one.  We did this very same thing on a gold investing site I frequent.  The vast, vast majority there were intj's as well.

----------


## kah13176

INTJ.

distinctively expressed introvert

moderately expressed intuitive personality

moderately expressed thinking personality

moderately expressed judging personality

----------


## guitarlifter

Entp

----------


## realtonygoodwin

I am ENTP or INTJ depending on my mood at that time. The NT is always VERY strong, and the I/E and J/P are VERY weak.

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

> A quick web search claims that Ron is a ............................ ( wait for it ) ............................. INTJ.


Will find out as soon as I click reply how this thread got bumped back from oblivion but even a banned can TW still crack me up.....  man do I wish TW was still around....

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Will find out as soon as I click reply how this thread got bumped back from oblivion but even a banned can TW still crack me up.....  *man do I wish TW was still around..*..


+a zillion!!  I miss that guy.  /cries

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

INTP here

----------


## AlexMerced

ENTP, no doubt about it

----------


## Lothario

if there has been shown a strong correlation between personality and political affiliation - and the majority of libertarians are rationals, or more specifically INTJs & INTPs which comprise less than 8% of the total population combined - how futile is the fight to elect a libertarian president?

...perhaps my INTJness has something to do with this post.

----------


## Ray

INTP reporting in

----------


## Expatriate

> if there has been shown a strong correlation between personality and political affiliation - and the majority of libertarians are rationals, or more specifically INTJs & INTPs which comprise less than 8% of the total population combined - how futile is the fight to elect a libertarian president?
> 
> ...perhaps my INTJness has something to do with this post.


But we had presidents in the past who would certainly be considered libertarian today. The founding of America itself was a pretty libertarian idea as well. Were there more INTPs and INTJs back then or something?

----------


## BamaAla

> if there has been shown a strong correlation between personality and political affiliation - and the majority of libertarians are rationals, or more specifically INTJs & INTPs which comprise less than 8% of the total population combined - how futile is the fight to elect a libertarian president?
> 
> ...perhaps my INTJness has something to do with this post.


I would think we ISTPs would be pretty good candidates for libertarianism as well. We really hate authority...

----------


## Gumba of Liberty

ENTJ... Fieldmarshals of Liberty

----------


## Philhelm

> ENTJ... Fieldmarshals of Liberty


And the INTJ is the Mastermind of Liberty.

----------


## Agorism

INTJ reminds me of autism only less extreme. Maybe not..

----------


## QueenB4Liberty

Istp.

But the only thing that is strong is the I so I guess it depends on what day it is, mood I'm in, etc. and sometimes I may be an INTJ. lol

----------


## JCLibertarian

I got INTJ

----------


## JCLibertarian

> INTJ reminds me of autism only less extreme. Maybe not..


That is an incredibly stupid thing to say. I doubt you have met an autistic person. Many are incredibly extroverted and easily trusting of others. They crave social interaction and have greater feelings of insecurity and loneliness whereas INTJs are natural skeptics and naturally independent.

----------


## Agorism

I tried to phrase it in an unoffensive way, but I knew someone would get mad.

----------


## Matt Collins

click image to enlarge:

----------


## Lindsey

Every time I take one of these tests I get different results.

Today I took the test on similarminds.com and it says I am an ISTP.  

But I've also gotten INTJ, INTP, ISTJ, on other occasions.  Once I think I was even an ENFJ.  Guess I am just all over the place.



*ETA - I just took the test linked to in the original post.  Result: 

ISTJ
Introvert(56%)  Sensing(1%)  Thinking(62%)  Judging(33%)

    You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (56%)
    You have marginal or no preference of Sensing over Intuition (1%)
    You have distinctive preference of Thinking over Feeling (62%)
    You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)

----------


## 69360

I always get get INTJ. I'm a very obvious INTJ and a large portion of RPF is as well if recall from the many other BM threads. It's why we never accomplish much...

----------


## BSWPaulsen

INTJ

Introvert(17%)  Intuitive(44%)  Thinking(25%)  Judging(44%)
•You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (17%)
•You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (44%)
•You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (25%)
•You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)

On any given day I can be I or E. It just depends on what is going on. Living rurally l get a lot of alone time, but I also do well in a crowd. I know I strongly favor intuition and thinking.

----------


## WM_in_MO

Someone needs to update the OP

----------


## axiomata

> Someone needs to update the OP


I think I have the original spreadsheet still. BRB.

----------


## axiomata



----------


## jllundqu

This pretty much sums me up.

INFJ

Beneath the quiet exterior, INFJs hold deep convictions about the weightier matters of life. Those who are activists -- INFJs gravitate toward such a role -- are there for the cause, not for personal glory or political power. 

INFJs are champions of the oppressed and downtrodden. They often are found in the wake of an emergency, rescuing those who are in acute distress. INFJs may fantasize about getting revenge on those who victimize the defenseless. The concept of 'poetic justice' is appealing to the INFJ. 

"There's something rotten in Denmark." Accurately suspicious about others' motives, INFJs are not easily led. These are the people that you can rarely fool any of the time. Though affable and sympathetic to most, INFJs are selective about their friends. Such a friendship is a symbiotic bond that transcends mere words. 

INFJs have a knack for fluency in language and facility in communication. In addition, nonverbal sensitivity enables the INFJ to know and be known by others intimately. 

Writing, counseling, public service and even politics are areas where INFJs frequently find their niche.

----------


## calendula

> This pretty much cums me up.


Kinky.

----------


## jllundqu

> Kinky.


LMAO.....  oh man.... the perfect typo

Fixed

----------


## Matt Collins

This is the best site on the topic of personality types:


http://www.preludecharacteranalysis.com/questionnaire

----------


## Paulbot99

> This pretty much sums me up.
> 
> INFJ
> 
> Beneath the quiet exterior, INFJs hold deep convictions about the weightier matters of life. Those who are activists -- INFJs gravitate toward such a role -- are there for the cause, not for personal glory or political power. 
> 
> INFJs are champions of the oppressed and downtrodden. They often are found in the wake of an emergency, rescuing those who are in acute distress. INFJs may fantasize about getting revenge on those who victimize the defenseless. The concept of 'poetic justice' is appealing to the INFJ. 
> 
> "There's something rotten in Denmark." Accurately suspicious about others' motives, INFJs are not easily led. These are the people that you can rarely fool any of the time. Though affable and sympathetic to most, INFJs are selective about their friends. Such a friendship is a symbiotic bond that transcends mere words. 
> ...


Pretty much sums me up. I got INFJ.

----------


## Suzanimal

ENFP

----------

